

Both kinds of Cocoa - speednoise
http://weblog.bignerdranch.com/?p=530

======
286c8cb04bda
Speaking of using other tools for testing and prototyping, there are REPLs
available for Cocoa.

My personal favorite is Nu[1] with Nutronic[2], though you can do similar
things with MacRuby and PyObjC.

[1] <http://programming.nu/>

[2] <http://itfrombit.github.com/nutron/>

